# what is a normal wait for period after withdrawal bleed?



## Foreverhope1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi
I am not sure if this is the right place to post, but.....I had a fresh DE cycle Jan and got a BFN 3 feb 17, I got my withdrawal bleed on the 6th Feb and since then I have not had a period.
I have suffered with hot flushes and symptoms of period about to arrive and then nothing. My period cycles before this process (3 failed cycles ) was an average of 25 day cycles. I am worried the medication has put me in early menopause! today is day 36 since first day of withdrawal bleed and still nothing.
Is this normal? I am so upset as had hoped that by now I would have been starting meds again for FET.
I would be grateful to hear if this is normal or has happened to you?
(Meds- gonapeptyl depot 3.75 mg in Jan, progynova & cyclogest)
Thank you!


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi hope, so sorry to read of your bfn. It is very common for your period after cycling to be delayed as all your hormones have been monkeyed about with plus stress can delay ovulation, which in turn will then make AF late. Did you track ovulation at all this month or have an inkling if you did ov? If you're worried then give your clinic a call but otherwise hopefully AF won't be too long xxx


----------



## Foreverhope1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hiya Madameg thanks for your reply. I have had symptoms that period going to start and also ovulation symptoms but still nothing. I did email my clinic yesterday and in the meantime I'm trying not to stress too much. Have you had this too? Xxx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi forever,

After one of my BFN DE cycles I didn't have a period for 51 days due to a follicular cysts that developed.  Like you I called the clinic and went in for a scan, which is when they saw the pesky cyst. As it was a follicular one, due to hormones etc, they put me on norethisterone for, I think 7 days and then 3 days after that, I had a bleed, went back for another scan and it had gone, which was when I started preparing for for my next FET (which was successful)

Also, after a BFN with my OE, I had a withdrawal bleed, then didn't have another period for 64 days, again due to a cyst, so I think my body just doesn't like even small amounts of hormones. But with the norethisterone, both times I got back on track. 

So, as MadamG said, it's probably hormones not playing ball. Which, I know if very very frustrating, especially when you want to get on with things.

Call your clinic again and maybe have a scan to see what's going on, if anything XxX.


----------



## Foreverhope1 (Nov 15, 2016)

June2015 thank you so much for your reply, it is very much appreciated. Massive congrats on your pregnancy btw.
I emailed the clinic yesterday and am awaiting a reply, i know how busy they are so if nothing by tomorrow morning I'll call them, I too wandered if I should have a scan just to see what is going on.
Every day I get the feeling AF is going to arrive and each day it doesn't, this is so disappointing and frustrating as I had hoped to be back out in Alicante by mid-end of March for FET, but that just isn't going to happen now, I feel like crying!!!
I shall keep you posted. And thanks again!


----------



## Foreverhope1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ok I have heard back from the clinic and if period does not arrive by this time next week, I am to go in and have blood tests taken for FSH and Estradiol, not sure what happens if these come back as perimenopausal, firstly I'll be devastated and secondly how does that affect treatment? 
I sure wasnt perimenopausal a year ago when we started on this journey!! Could this be the affect of all the drugs? 
Arghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Lovely,

I think it probably is the drugs and your body reacting to being unsettled, but it's good they want to take bloods and investigate. 

From what I understand you can still become pregnant when perimenaporsal. It means that due to the unpredictable of cycles it might be more tricky to work out timings. That said fertility clinics are used to ladies with irregular cycles and will know what to do.  

When I took norethisterone I guess that was a withdrawal bleed rather than a true ' period' but the clinic were happy to start the FET as they said the withdrawal bleed had effectively reset everything down there, for that month anyway.  I have no idea as to if that's the case  or happens with others, but I went with what they said. 

Hopefully you'll get your period before next week and wot have to go through feel like a pin cushion with  more bloods  and can get back to Spain.

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Foreverhope1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi june2015 thanks for your reply and caring, it's reassuring to get others experience and thoughts. I am keeping everything crossed for a bleed, but will wait and see , I am just so worried in case it's anything untoward when I spoke to bourne hall for reassurance on what the blood tests could reveal, they were useless and don't offer anything positive or to take the stress out of the situation, hey ho, still ill wait and see what happens and will of course keep you posted, thank you xxx


----------

